# Gulf Coast Open introduces NBOA's Big Pig Shoot-Out



## The NBOA Guy (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Guys,

The National Boat Owners Association is proud to announce that the 2nd Annual Gulf Coast Open Fishing Tournament will include a new event, the Big Pig Shoot-Out. The Shoot-Out is scheduled for Friday, May 4. *Test your skills at the Big Pig Shoot-out. Anglers will have one day to catch two Kingfish*, and the heaviest aggregate weight will win. The entry fee is set at $1,000 per boat with *100% pay back to the anglers.* 

The 2nd Annual Gulf Coast Open will be held on Saturday, May 5. This tournament will have a $400 entry fee per boat. 

We invite you to participate in our Big Pig Shoot-Out and our Gulf Coast Open tournament. 

*For more information on the Big Pig Shoot-Out or the Gulf Coast Open tournament please visit our website at www.gulfcoastopen.com.*

-NBOA crew


----------



## LIQUID FIRE (May 14, 2009)

Jim,

Once again, *NBOA Marine Insurance* steps up to produce, promote and create an exciting event for our sport. Your and the NBOA staff's efforts and support for the sport are greatly appreciated.

We can't wait to be part of the event! It's gonna be fun!! We're hoping and thinking our new Intrepid 375CC Open will be ready for her maiden tournament voyage in the *NBOA Gulf Coast Open*.

I look forward to seeing you, Iceseas, Tom, Jenn and all the staff!

Thanks!!

Mark

"LIKE" us on Facebook: www.facebook.com/liquidfirefishing


----------



## The NBOA Guy (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Mark! We're looking forward to seeing you there!

Just to clarify for everyone, there will be one check-out for the Big Pig Shoot-Out - Sarasota at the New Pass Grill and Bait Shop. There will be three check-outs for the Gulf Coast Open - Clearwater, Sarasota and Venice. Catch the complete details at www.gulfcoastopen.com


----------

